# Rules Reminder



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Our fun loving administrators have now posted a link to the forum rules in the brown Welcome to Prepper Forums banner.

Please feel free to reacquaint yourself with said rules. For your convenience Rule number three:

3. No Religious, Racial, Sexist, abusive or foul language and disrespectful comments. This will not be tolerated. You will be silenced from the site depending on the nature and severity, if severe enough (according to the moderators), you could be banned. Just remember that its ok to disagree with someone, but its down right rude and disrespectful to show any hatred, ill manners, belittle, sarcastic tone towards someone’s opinions.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Sorry guys. This is on me.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

I couldn't find an icon of the frying pan hitting a head.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I think we all need to decompress a little


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

TorontoGal said:


> I think we all need to decompress a little


Sorry. That ain't in the cards when somebody is attacking my wife.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I must have missed something here Inor. Seems to me there are no apologies needed for protecting your wife and family.


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

ditto what prepared one said

Edit: I just now figured out what going on....:Confuse:...:triumphant:..enter new emotcons


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Wha wha what happened was...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The rules aren't very difficult for us. They are nothing more than behaving with civility and courtesy. How do you want to be treated, and what would you want your wife, daughter, mother or grandmother to see? Those who were reared like humans and not raised like cattle can understand that.

Even when having an intense debate or discussion, there is no reason mature adults have to resort to cussing and flaming. Jeesh; we are prepper-minded people. If we can't keep our heads when times are not bad, I'd hate to see us when it hits the fan.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Love your new title Denton

Inor, sorry I missed it, I hope you have him 2 black eyes and saved that hippy nose for me!!


----------



## ntxwheels (Oct 25, 2014)

MrsInor said:


> Our fun loving administrators have now posted a link to the forum rules in the brown Welcome to Prepper Forums banner.
> 
> Please feel free to reacquaint yourself with said rules. For your convenience Rule number three:
> 
> 3. No Religious, Racial, Sexist, abusive or foul language and disrespectful comments. This will not be tolerated. You will be silenced from the site depending on the nature and severity, if severe enough (according to the moderators), you could be banned. Just remember that its ok to disagree with someone, but its down right rude and disrespectful to show any hatred, ill manners, belittle, sarcastic tone towards someone's opinions.


Hmmm. Damned shame they don't want us living or talking about living in the real world.


----------



## videodork (Dec 8, 2014)

Inor said:


> Sorry guys. This is on me.


Geez, I leave you guys alone for 5 hours.........


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

ntxwheels said:


> Hmmm. Damned shame they don't want us living or talking about living in the real world.


I personally am all about Free Speech.
If it hurts someones feelings tough crapola!
I hate to be a dick but "sarcastic tone" ? That's a bit ridicules. That will surely be my demise. I'm on a new mission- In search of Old America.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I'm confused. What happened, did a troll show up last night?


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

TorontoGal said:


> I think we all need to decompress a little


I think you are correct. I'm finding all the stuff about cops bringing back bad memories. I'm sure others have their own triggers.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> I'm on a new mission- In search of Old America.


With a Bible and a gun?


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

All these rules are going to make it harder for me to figure out who the a-holes are!!!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

hawgrider said:


> I personally am all about Free Speech.
> If it hurts someones feelings tough crapola!
> I hate to be a dick but "sarcastic tone" ? That's a bit ridicules. That will surely be my demise. I'm on a new mission- In search of Old America.


If I cannot use sarcasm, just how I supposed to express myself?!? :!:


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

The PC virus claims yet another victim. Ah well..it was fun while it lasted.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

MrsInor said:


> Please feel free to reacquaint yourself with said rules. For your convenience Rule number three:
> 
> 3. No Religious, Racial, Sexist, abusive or foul language and disrespectful comments. This will not be tolerated. You will be silenced from the site depending on the nature and severity, if severe enough (according to the moderators), you could be banned. Just remember that its ok to disagree with someone, but its down right rude and disrespectful to show any hatred, ill manners, belittle, sarcastic tone towards someone's opinions.


If I read this correctly.... we can not have any religious comments


----------



## Eagles700LvL (Apr 10, 2014)

No sarcasm? This is starting to feel like one of those youth sports leagues that won't keep score so no ones feelings get hurt.

I donno, if your not mentally tough enough to take some sarcasm from random internet strangers, how mentally tough are you going to be if SHTF?


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> I personally am all about Free Speech.
> If it hurts someones feelings tough crapola!
> I hate to be a dick but "sarcastic tone" ? That's a bit ridicules. That will surely be my demise. I'm on a new mission- In search of Old America.


And then it comes down to this
The persecution of free speech individuals


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## videodork (Dec 8, 2014)

Eagles700LvL said:


> I donno, if your not mentally tough enough to take some sarcasm from random internet strangers, how mentally tough are you going to be if SHTF?


Just because someone's "mentally tough" doesn't give them a right to be a dick.


----------



## Eagles700LvL (Apr 10, 2014)

videodork said:


> Just because someone's "mentally tough" doesn't give them a right to be a dick.


I never said it did. There are plenty of seasoned members here who are sarcastic who I don't consider a dick. To outright ban sarcasm occasionally directed at someone seems over the top to me. I think people who can't deal with sarcasm in the pretend world of the internet have a disadvantage in the real world. Just an opinion. Not worth anything.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

videodork said:


> Just because someone's "mentally tough" doesn't give them a right to be a dick.


There are plenty of Furry forums and Sewing forums on the net Just saying.........

Yes I'm a dick I am what I am I'm Popeye the sailor


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I think threads like this are educational. 

They reinforce much of what I already thought about most of the regulars on the forum...who I still want in my camp when the SHTF and who needs to be a hood ornament on a Slippy Pike...


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

videodork said:


> Just because someone's "mentally tough" doesn't give them a right to be a dick.


According to the new rules..not sure *ick is an acceptable word.


----------



## videodork (Dec 8, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> According to the new rules..not sure *ick is an acceptable word.


Sorry, I misspelled d!©k.

My apologies.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

ntxwheels said:


> Hmmm. Damned shame they don't want us living or talking about living in the real world.


Freedom of the press belongs to the person who owns the press. That IS the real world.


----------



## A J (Oct 16, 2014)

Slippy said:


> I think threads like this are educational.
> 
> They reinforce much of what I already thought about most of the regulars on the forum...who I still want in my camp when the SHTF and who needs to be a hood ornament on a Slippy Pike...


Oh hell, Slippy is sharpening his Pikes.

Slippy: For future reference, I make a better minion than hood ornament!

AJ


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

MrsInor said:


> Our fun loving administrators have now posted a link to the forum rules in the brown Welcome to Prepper Forums banner.
> 
> Please feel free to reacquaint yourself with said rules. For your convenience Rule number three:
> 
> 3. No Religious, Racial, Sexist, abusive or foul language and disrespectful comments. This will not be tolerated. You will be silenced from the site depending on the nature and severity, if severe enough (according to the moderators), you could be banned. Just remember that its ok to disagree with someone, but its down right rude and disrespectful to show any hatred, ill manners, belittle, sarcastic tone towards someone's opinions.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

A J said:


> Oh hell, Slippy is sharpening his Pikes.
> 
> Slippy: For future reference, I make a better minion than hood ornament!
> 
> AJ


AJ
You are on the good list!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> According to the new rules..not sure *ick is an acceptable word.


Maybe some people would use that in front of their mother or their daughter, but maybe those people are the reason rules are needed?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> I personally am all about Free Speech.
> If it hurts someones feelings tough crapola!
> I hate to be a dick but "sarcastic tone" ? That's a bit ridicules. That will surely be my demise. I'm on a new mission- In search of Old America.


In the "Old America," I would have punched your lights out for using the word "dick" in front of my wife, daughter, or any other lady. You would do the same to me, as a matter of fact.

Freedom of speech means you have the right to speak your mind. It was not intended to give you free rein of vulgarity, liable, slander, etc. See what I am saying?

I study "Old America" as a hobby. :smilet-digitalpoint


----------



## machinejjh (Nov 13, 2012)

As long as I can torch trolls and Resister-wannabe's, I'm golden.


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

*For your convenience Rule number three:

3. No Religious, Racial, Sexist, abusive or foul language and disrespectful comments. This will not be tolerated. *

Huh? This whole forum is nothing BUT chock-full of all of the above. PLUS a whole lot of emotions, apologies, hurt feelings, etc. Geezus -- I just waded through 15 pages of a topic on Racism and quite frankly didn't learn a thing ... except it was a total waste of time.

Anymore - any topic that deals with prepping, gear, etc., is short-lived and disappears quickly off of the New Posts because the focus is on all of this other bs. We better get our act together or people are going to lose interest. It is time to retire the crying towel.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

*The rules are CURRENTLY being reviewed by site owners. Please be patient.*


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

*Sarcasm*.

The community has a stable of professional sarcasmists (I made up a word!) and humor is our favorite tool, here. Sarcasm is a part of humor, as we all know. What does the rule mean? It means the sort of sarcasm that is intentionally used to taunt, belittle or otherwise unduly provoke flaming.

Most all of us realize typed communication does not convey what we truly mean. This being the case, using emoticons help people realize we are being jovial with our sarcastic humor and not trying to personally attack each other.

See what I am saying?

You guys are really making a mountain out of a little mole hill. Then again, that is part of being the sort of people we are, isn't it? We can't help it.


----------



## videodork (Dec 8, 2014)

Denton said:


> *Sarcasm*.
> 
> (I made up a word!) .


I had such high hopes. Sorry pal.

https://www.google.com/#q=sarcasmists


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

videodork said:


> I had such high hopes. Sorry pal.
> 
> https://www.google.com/#q=sarcasmists


Crap. Well, I thought of it without any assistance. I'm still patting myself on the back.


----------



## videodork (Dec 8, 2014)

I know that feeling. I felt that way with Salt-and-Pepper...

Also, I like your new description.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Denton said:


> In the "Old America," I would have punched your lights out for using the word "dick" in front of my wife, daughter, or any other lady. You would do the same to me, as a matter of fact.
> 
> Freedom of speech means you have the right to speak your mind. It was not intended to give you free rein of vulgarity, liable, slander, etc. See what I am saying?
> 
> I study "Old America" as a hobby. :smilet-digitalpoint


I beg to differ sir.

My name is Richard Hawgrider my friends call me Dick!



hawgrider said:


> I personally am all about Free Speech.
> If it hurts someones feelings tough crapola!
> I hate to be a dick but "sarcastic tone" ? That's a bit ridicules. That will surely be my demise. I'm on a new mission- In search of Old America.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

*Religion.*

Since I joined in 2012, this has not been an issue.

Let me ramble a bit to explain.

Religion and history can't be separated in the U.S. It can't be separated from most people, as most are religious and it guides them. Most believe in God. Most members of this community know of the prophesies concerning bad times to come, and watch for indicators for their preparing.

What does the religion rule mean? This should be very easy to understand.

This site is not the place for trying to convert each other. Who wants to show up to a board where people are trying to do that?

Faith is a very personal thing, and flame wars will burn this place to the ground if people attack each other's religions. A news article of Christians banding together and slaughtering a village in the name of Jesus is one thing, but to state, "Christians are a bunch of idiots for believing in a myth!" is obviously quite another thing.

Getting into word splitting over verses and scripture. Wow! Come on. Tempers flair and fist fly over the simple "dunk or spritz" debate! :hopelessness:

Context is everything. This has been understood since the beginning of this site.

No. There is not going to be a religion section. Simply go back to the way things were understood before the last couple weeks and everything is gravy.

Furthermore, please refrain from trying to push the edges of the envelope to see how far one can go. Be rational, civil adults who have been reared well.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Denton said:


> Freedom of speech means you have the right to speak your mind. It was not intended to give you free rein of vulgarity, liable, slander, etc. See what I am saying?


I am constantly amazed when people fail to understand that "freedom of speech" does not mean "freedom from consequences if you say something that is offensive".


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

I don't recall having nearly as many concerns about rules when I first joined here. Not a disregard for them, it was pretty impressive how civil this place was without any need for parenting. That's why I left that cesspit SB for here. What happened? There were no mods, the admins popped in from time to time but (with no disrespect) nobody paid it much mind because they didn't get involved very often, maybe once or twice when it was absolutely necessary... and yet we managed just fine. Sure, there's probably a few threads from back then that weren't always up to spec, and there was a little more cussing, but compared to lately I think it's night and day.

Maybe I just remember it that way. Was it the wild west last year, the fictional wild west with saloon shootouts every night? I can't think I'll want to be here the minute this place loses it's community and turns into a little SB.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

dannydefense said:


> I don't recall having nearly as many concerns about rules when I first joined here. Not a disregard for them, it was pretty impressive how civil this place was without any need for parenting. That's why I left that cesspit SB for here. What happened? There were no mods, the admins popped in from time to time but (with no disrespect) nobody paid it much mind because they didn't get involved very often, maybe once or twice when it was absolutely necessary... and yet we managed just fine. Sure, there's probably a few threads from back then that weren't always up to spec, and there was a little more cussing, but compared to lately I think it's night and day.
> 
> Maybe I just remember it that way. Was it the wild west last year, the fictional wild west with saloon shootouts every night? I can't think I'll want to be here the minute this place loses it's community and turns into a little SB.


Resister happened.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm a little confused on rule #4?

"4. NO posting, commenting, linking, discussing, personal or email messages of anything regarding the making of anything explosive or making any weapon fully automatic or illegal in your area as well as any area where considered illegal. We will remove, report, and ban you and the comments. No posting of making ANYTHING Illegal! This includes SBR (Short-Barreled Rifles), SBS (Short Barreled Shotguns), Machine Guns (Fully Automatic), Silencers, DD (Destructive Devices), Bores over 50 cal, Grenades, Bombs, Missiles, Poison Gas Weapons, or AOW (Any other Weapons) like cane guns or pen guns. If severe, you will be reported and/or BANNED! Please refer to state, federal, local laws as well as BATFE. Please keep the forum clean, healthy, informative and LEGAL! "

If you look hard enough you'll find someplace where virtually any firearm is illegal. I guess the forum on firearms is just going to be deleted? Bores over 50 cal? My muzzleloading guns are nearly all over 50 cal. A Thompson center "pistol" can be configured as a short barrel rifle that is legal in most places

The other weapons provision seems too vague. Are slingshots and crossbows acceptable? Unorthodox weapons like slings? Seems a lot of these things are relevant to a prepper and the PC police are on the way?

Just my thoughts. Not looking to make WMD but even machine guns are legal if you have the proper permits, a friends Father has a Browning BAR from WWII.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Denton said:


> *Religion.*
> 
> Since I joined in 2012, this has not been an issue.
> 
> ...


My Grandmother said to understand someone you have to understand the core of their beliefs. I came to realize this is very true. That is why I studied so many religions.


----------



## Eagles700LvL (Apr 10, 2014)

Inor said:


> Resister happened.


Exactly. I get what he's saying. We have seemed to go from one extreme to another.

The Resister thing could have been handled better. One bad seed has changed the fundamental core of what this once was.

I think moderators were needed and was glad when they were added. But I still think the forum policing itself is what made the site informative, entertaining and sometimes chaotic all at the same time.

Somehow, in the last four weeks or so it seems that feeling are hurt enough to involve a moderator every 72 hours or so. What changed?


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> I am constantly amazed when people fail to understand that "freedom of speech" does not mean "freedom from consequences if you say something that is offensive".


Everything is offensive to somebody...... I don't like it when the skinhead Nazi's protest but freedom of speech allows them to do it.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> Everything is offensive to somebody...... I don't like it when the skinhead Nazi's protest but freedom of speech allows them to do it.


Again, there are social standards that all people should understand. Again, and this seems silly to have to explain to grown people how to communicate in public. This place is in public, as any child, lady or gentleman can view this place.

See the difference?

At the same time, this place is privately owned, and it has a reason for being. Pushing the edges of decency is not one of them.

I hope this is clear, as I can't break it down any simpler and feel silly having to go this far over what should be plain and clear.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

And the ones that need it explained to them are the ones that need banned from the site. JMO


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Well it was fun while it lasted. These new rules are going to get half the members including myself banned pretty quickly. I can't talk about prepping at home. It's a very taboo subject and I go through just about daily hell because of it. When I found these forums it helped me in so many ways. I finally had people I could talk to. People who didn't ridicule me and make me feel stupid. And the fact that there were "fun" threads too just made it that much better for me. I enjoy the off topic posts as much as the "prepping" posts. I'm going to miss the Friday night musics threads the most I think. Especially if I've had a nip or two of vodka...


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Kahlan said:


> Well it was fun while it lasted. These new rules are going to get half the members including myself banned pretty quickly. I can't talk about prepping at home. It's a very taboo subject and I go through just about daily hell because of it. When I found these forums it helped me in so many ways. I finally had people I could talk to. People who didn't ridicule me and make me feel stupid. And the fact that there were "fun" threads too just made it that much better for me. I enjoy the off topic posts as much as the "prepping" posts. I'm going to miss the Friday night musics threads the most I think. Especially if I've had a nip or two of vodka...


http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/general-talk/12660-edited-guidelines-rules-prepperforums-net.html

Please read the message before the recently (couple of hours ago) edited rules. Nothing really changed BTW.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Kahlan said:


> Well it was fun while it lasted. These new rules are going to get half the members including myself banned pretty quickly. I can't talk about prepping at home. It's a very taboo subject and I go through just about daily hell because of it. When I found these forums it helped me in so many ways. I finally had people I could talk to. People who didn't ridicule me and make me feel stupid. And the fact that there were "fun" threads too just made it that much better for me. I enjoy the off topic posts as much as the "prepping" posts. I'm going to miss the Friday night musics threads the most I think. Especially if I've had a nip or two of vodka...


No one said the "fun" threads had to go away nor the music threads. We are still discussing alternatives for those folks who seem unable to discuss without resorting to vulgarity. Give us some time.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

TorontoGal said:


> http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/general-talk/12660-edited-guidelines-rules-prepperforums-net.html
> 
> Please read the message before the recently (couple of hours ago) edited rules. Nothing really changed BTW.


6. No posting of anything sexually suggestive

This right here would have had me banned several times already from some of the previous music threads.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Never saw anything from you that Would have gotten you band in my book. Hang around...it will settle...and dig in at home! I have the same issue with my wife...She tolerates but does not want to know beyound the basics. She says I have always taken care of business...sometimes harshly....but she depends on me to take care of things. Which, presents another problem of coarse. But I digress.

< Edit > Response to Kahlan's post


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> I'm a little confused on rule #4?
> 
> "4. NO posting, commenting, linking, discussing, personal or email messages of anything regarding the making of anything explosive or making any weapon fully automatic or illegal in your area as well as any area where considered illegal. We will remove, report, and ban you and the comments. No posting of making ANYTHING Illegal! This includes SBR (Short-Barreled Rifles), SBS (Short Barreled Shotguns), Machine Guns (Fully Automatic), Silencers, DD (Destructive Devices), Bores over 50 cal, Grenades, Bombs, Missiles, Poison Gas Weapons, or AOW (Any other Weapons) like cane guns or pen guns. If severe, you will be reported and/or BANNED! Please refer to state, federal, local laws as well as BATFE. Please keep the forum clean, healthy, informative and LEGAL! "
> 
> If you look hard enough you'll find someplace where virtually any firearm is illegal. I guess the forum on firearms is just going to be deleted? Bores over 50 cal? My muzzleloading guns are nearly all over 50 cal. A Thompson center "pistol" can be configured as a short barrel rifle that is legal in most places


I admit I found this concerning as well. It is perfectly legal where I live to make suppressors, to make short barreled rifles&#8230; yes, you have to apply for and receive permits from the feds, but they are legal. If we have the proper licenses we can own Class 3 firearms as well, perfectly legally.

By these guidelines, I violated the rules when I posted about half of the reviews that I have because the firearms have "normal" capacity magazines that are larger than some states allow. My Glock 26 review is against the rules as stated because a Glock can have a 33 round mag, which is higher than allowed in many states.

Heck, by the rules (and I am not even kidding) talking about a 12-gauge is not permitted because a 12-guage rifled slug is .69 caliber (a regular slug is .50 caliber in a .72 caliber sabot.

I am not picking nits, the first thing I did when I read the rules is think "well, that's more than half the guns I own off the discussion list".

Seriously, it's perfectly legal to own 12 pound Napoleon cannons, it's perfectly legal to own gatling guns. I wish I owned one of each 

I think that section of the rules needs additional editing and review.


----------



## A J (Oct 16, 2014)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> I admit I found this concerning as well. It is perfectly legal where I live to make suppressors, to make short barreled rifles&#8230; yes, you have to apply for and receive permits from the feds, but they are legal. If we have the proper licenses we can own Class 3 firearms as well, perfectly legally.
> 
> By these guidelines, I violated the rules when I posted about half of the reviews that I have because the firearms have "normal" capacity magazines that are larger than some states allow. My Glock 26 review is against the rules as stated because a Glock can have a 33 round mag, which is higher than allowed in many states.
> 
> ...


I concur! I'm glad you wrote this. I have plans to apply for a suppressor next year.

AJ


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Salt-N-Pepper - working on it. 

Give us time folks - we all have other things to do in our lives aside from moderating this site.


----------



## OSOKILL (Jun 4, 2012)

OK FIRST if you all would notice that these rules have been in place since 2012. all we have done really is lighten them up a little and added them to the main banner. don't tell me this is the first time you all have read them??? SMH =\\\

ok now onto the guns I realize that what's illegal in one area may not be in another. so if we see you are asking how to do something and we know it is illegal for you to do expect to get actioned for it. if it does or doesn't happen oh well eh

now then I have been seeing a lot of talk about free speech and this is what I think about it. if I need to add this to the rules too I will as a reminder....
A note on FREE SPEECH:

"Congress shall make no law respecting an establishment of religion, or prohibiting the free exercise thereof; or abridging the freedom of speech, or of the press; or the right of the people peaceably to assemble, and to petition the Government for a redress of grievances."

The First Amendment is greatly respected here, as are all other Amendments that the Second Amendment defends. prepperforums is not listed in the Bill of Rights. We are, however, a privately owned venture and as such, your freedom of speech does not grant you a right to post anything you may wish to say on this forum. The rules were a contract you agree to when you became a member of this forum and members are expected to adhere to them. Those who err cannot complain about censorship, or a perceived loss of first amendment rights. If you do not like our rules or feel you cannot follow them, seek out a new venue to frequent, or start your own.

the mods are going to continue to enforce the rules as they always have and this place will continue to be the place you have always known it to be. so chill out eh

Rick


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Kahlan said:


> 6. No posting of anything sexually suggestive
> 
> This right here would have had me banned several times already from some of the previous music threads.


Regarding sexually-suggestive posts. Moderators went easy on this for a while and didn't enforce this rule because it was light and innocent until it spilled ridiculously overboard and was IN EVERY THREAD. We don't want to police every single post, just keep it light and it's not a problem.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> I admit I found this concerning as well. It is perfectly legal where I live to make suppressors, to make short barreled rifles&#8230; yes, you have to apply for and receive permits from the feds, but they are legal. If we have the proper licenses we can own Class 3 firearms as well, perfectly legally.
> 
> By these guidelines, I violated the rules when I posted about half of the reviews that I have because the firearms have "normal" capacity magazines that are larger than some states allow. My Glock 26 review is against the rules as stated because a Glock can have a 33 round mag, which is higher than allowed in many states.
> 
> ...


"If we have the proper licenses we can own class 3 ......................"
We have no problem with legally owned weapons. Or suppressors, if the tax has been paid. The Federal government has no problem with 12 ga smoothbores either. Nor do we.
That particular rule is in place to protect against someone initiating a discussion about, say, altering a semi auto to fire full auto. Or how to make booby traps using mousetraps and 12 ga shells (that happened here several years ago, by the way).
Since this forum reaches all states, and the Federal govt has not banned hi-cap magazines, they would be a non issue here.

S-N-P, you are no doubt aware of BATFE rules and regs. I say that because nothing you have posted here had any hint of illegality. Everything has been completely above board.
I enjoy your posts and reviews, and hope you will continue them.

And, for the record, that particular rule has been in effect since this forum began. Most gun related forums have similar rules.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

ffadmin said:


> OK FIRST if you all would notice that these rules have been in place since 2012. all we have done really is lighten them up a little and added them to the main banner. don't tell me this is the first time you all have read them??? SMH =\\\
> 
> ok now onto the guns I realize that what's illegal in one area may not be in another. so if we see you are asking how to do something and we know it is illegal for you to do expect to get actioned for it. if it does or doesn't happen oh well eh
> 
> ...


Ok ok you win. Its your house. Nice to chat with you Rick

Sincerely Richard :loyal:


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Kahlan said:


> 6. No posting of anything sexually suggestive
> 
> This right here would have had me banned several times already from some of the previous music threads.


I live in a house with a 17 year-old and a 13 year-old. My wife and I enjoyed the Friday night threads, full of "adult talk". We live so far out in the woods, we don't see our friends as much as we would like. It helped with our sanity.

Oh well, it was fun while it lasted.


----------



## OSOKILL (Jun 4, 2012)

you all are taking this way too far.

*AGAIN the rules have been in place since 2012

they will be enforced in the same way as they always have

JUST DO NOT GET TO EXTREME OR CARRIED AWAY*


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Denton said:


> Maybe some people would use that in front of their mother or their daughter, but maybe those people are the reason rules are needed?


My mom taught me that word. Words don't hurt, it's just a word.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

:deadhorse:


----------



## OSOKILL (Jun 4, 2012)

yeah yeah yeah I know.... I just broke rule #10 but you all wasn't listening to what you are being told lol


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Denton said:


> The rules aren't very difficult for us. They are nothing more than behaving with civility and courtesy. How do you want to be treated, and what would you want your wife, daughter, mother or grandmother to see? Those who were reared like humans and not raised like cattle can understand that.
> 
> Even when having an intense debate or discussion, there is no reason mature adults have to resort to cussing and flaming. Jeesh; we are prepper-minded people. If we can't keep our heads when times are not bad, I'd hate to see us when it hits the fan.


What about us cretins who were raised like cattle and and don't recognized we are cussin until the next days re-read of what we said???? Me thinks I'm screwed.....darn it just when I was really getting to like the place....the uppity ups go and make our hang out into a place I'm scared to hang out in cause if'n I act the way I used to act when hanging out was good, I won't be allowed to hang out where the hanging out is happening.....{head hanging down.....}.I'm going home y'all....for I get in trouble....bye."


----------



## OSOKILL (Jun 4, 2012)

this has been stomped into the ground.... time to move on and get back to your normally scheduled prepping forum chat


----------

